

Mininova limits its activities to Content Distribution service - Maro
http://mnstat.com/images/blog/index.html

======
4ensic
Hello DHT, Magnet, PEX and that other protocol that we do not speak of.

~~~
tfh
I don't understand the difference between serving torrent files and serving
magnet links. Both gives the user the data to start downloading (illegal)
stuff.

~~~
Andys
Think of a magnet link as hyperlinking to another, different, website which
contains the actual downloads & download links.

~~~
DougBTX
I imagine that distinction is too subtle to matter. It might make some lawyers
more cash though.

------
lurkinggrue
In other news: Mininova now only serving 10 linux iso files and the contents
of Project Gutenberg.

